# this was one for the books



## buckeye (Nov 3, 2017)

Don't know where to start. But I was hitching in Massachusetts. Some nice lady picks me up and brings me to the next town. Shes in awe of my lifestyle. So I get her number because she said she would gimme a ride more south in a couple days. So we end up texting and all, talking about real shit and soceity blah blah. I said I'm taking the train to Boston and dont need a ride. She insists on taking me grocery shopping at the least. She picked me up and brought me to her house. She had three kids. Let me shower (which I dont care for but she wanted it) so we go grocery shopping and she get me some canned goods. After she wants to goto a bar for a few drinks. I'm like yeah soubds good. Keep in mind this women is like 54 years old (smoking hot for her age) so we have a few and then we start making out at the bar. I'm only 26 so this is different for me. So we end up going to this pond. I fucked her in the ass and all around for hours. This women is older then my mom. Anyways she asked me before she drops me off if I need anything. I say honestly I could use 20 bucks to get the bus outta NYC and she hands me 300$ I literally almost cried. This is what adventuring is about. Meeting the best people and fucking them in the ass. Just kidding and all respect towards women. Just wanted to share


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 3, 2017)

buckeye said:


> Meeting the best people and fucking them in the ass



Bahahhahaaa! ::fuckinginbed::

That is sooo epic. I want a sugar mamma...


----------



## Bumrumors (Nov 3, 2017)

Hobosexuals exist. Shouldnt this be in the rideshare section ::soapbox::::soapbox::::soapbox::::soapbox::::soapbox::::soapbox::


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 3, 2017)

wow that day just got better and better, reminds me of a story my buddy Paul told me - he was hitching across England one summer and met a cool couple who turned out to be swingers - just before they dropped him off they found a quiet spot in the woods and Paul fucked the women on the bonnet of the car while husband watched - afterwards he even shook his hand and thanked him !


----------



## Golcems (Nov 3, 2017)

Haha thats rad


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 3, 2017)

#yourmomatunist.


----------



## vannevar (Nov 3, 2017)

oh yea, mr antonio banderass  i got one to compete. i hitched through harpers ferry wv and a soccer mom with 3 screamin kids gave me a handjob in the 10 minutes it took us to get to the AT trailhead. no, that doesnt really compete with yourz.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 3, 2017)

Haha I'm always hoping this happens sometime just for the experience. Good to you. Casual sex isn't womanizing.


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 7, 2017)

This is how I roll almost every day well every other week. I love you bro I'll travel with you any fucking day of the week .......wait what day is it....it's ass day kick down ....




buckeye said:


> Don't know where to start. But I was hitching in Massachusetts. Some nice lady picks me up and brings me to the next town. Shes in awe of my lifestyle. So I get her number because she said she would gimme a ride more south in a couple days. So we end up texting and all, talking about real shit and soceity blah blah. I said I'm taking the train to Boston and dont need a ride. She insists on taking me grocery shopping at the least. She picked me up and brought me to her house. She had three kids. Let me shower (which I dont care for but she wanted it) so we go grocery shopping and she get me some canned goods. After she wants to goto a bar for a few drinks. I'm like yeah soubds good. Keep in mind this women is like 54 years old (smoking hot for her age) so we have a few and then we start making out at the bar. I'm only 26 so this is different for me. So we end up going to this pond. I fucked her in the ass and all around for hours. This women is older then my mom. Anyways she asked me before she drops me off if I need anything. I say honestly I could use 20 bucks to get the bus outta NYC and she hands me 300$ I literally almost cried. This is what adventuring is about. Meeting the best people and fucking them in the ass. Just kidding and all respect towards women. Just wanted to share


----------



## Athena212 (Nov 7, 2017)

That closing line made me crack up.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 25, 2017)

Epic story brother! Glad you shared it, Everybody here enjoyed listening.


----------



## Hobo Mud (Dec 22, 2017)

The wonderful world of travling.... Gotta love it. Lol


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Nov 10, 2018)

a story like this makes me want to get back on the road asap!


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 14, 2018)

i just read this for the 3rd time lol... missing the roa!!


----------



## roughdraft (Nov 14, 2018)

that's from the essence right there


----------

